# sabiki rigs from the surf



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys, coming down to Perdido 9/12 and plan on surf fishing extensively. I would like to catch as much of my own bait as possible, and thought that a sabiki rig could be a nice tool. In addition to my larger surf rods, I plan on bringing a 7 1/2 foot rod for casting out artificials, hoping for ladyfish to use at night. What kind of set-up should I put the sabiki on? I would like to keep a rod dedicated to it. And most importantly, what is the best method for fishing with it, just drag it on the bottom?


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

If you use sabikis make sure you get the ones made for hardtails. They are made out of pretty stout mono so they should hold up to skipjacks. It would probably be better to just pick up some 3/4 to 1 oz. pompano jigs. I can't imagine the mess multiple skipjacks [ladyfish] would make out of a sabiki rig. The jigs with mylar are great. Put some small braid on your bait setup so you can zing the jig out there and work it fast. Use a couple of feet of 30-40 flourocarbon leader.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

If there's ladyfish there just use a diamond jig or gotcha. You could also just put a couple of dropper loops onto some 20 or 30# flourocarbon and tie on some little gold hooks on them (like a sabiki) and put a loop on the end for a small weight.


----------

